# Euro king gear order



## thetitan (Apr 12, 2017)

Anyone use them recently? I tried to email them it's bouncing back I'm at the month Point still waiting for my order


----------



## solidone2 (Dec 10, 2017)

If im not mistaken he runs Dragon pharma and their lab results are horrible


----------

